# Need help updating a 1200 gallon aquarium



## Cameronb (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a 1200 gallon aquarium we use to hold big bass (10lb+) for extended periods of time.

The fish have been fine, but have been getting a bacteria or something on their slime coat and scratching off scales on the rocks. I don't use anything to check water quality-

For a filter we use a swimming pool pump to circulate and filter.

The fish stay in good shape, but I would like it to be less demanding with cleaning and dingy water.

If pictures would help, I'll post some.

Thanks,

Cameron Burnett


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome!

I'm guessing you have water quality problems and/or parasites which would explain the scratching on rocks.

How often is the water changed?

A test of ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates would be helpful so we could determine if poor water quality is to blame.

There are medications to treat for parasites, but you'd probably want to put the fish in a smaller tank to treat them. It would be pretty costly to treat 1200 gallons.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry im not providing help just wanted to know if you had pictures of it..sounds sweet


----------



## Cameronb (Apr 2, 2006)

I change the water maybe once every 2 weeks. I was put in charge of the aquarium but I really don't have a clue about water quality and what not.

I'll get some pics asap, I'm thinking I need a HUGE undergravel filter...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

CameronBurnett said:


> I change the water maybe once every 2 weeks. I was put in charge of the aquarium but I really don't have a clue about water quality and what not.
> 
> I'll get some pics asap, I'm thinking I need a HUGE undergravel filter...


WRONG

thats the last thing that you need.

What you need if you want a larger filter, is a huge wet/dry.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

underground filters sucksaSs . cant wait intill you post pics of the tank


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

The best way to give suggestions about the 'disease' is to see the pics of the fish.

how much of the water is changed during the bi weekly change? is it dechlorinated water?

Are you getting uneaten food out of the tank regularly? fish crap too?

pls post some pics.

P.S. You can take some water to a fish store and they should be able to tell you about the water chemistry.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

yea its hugggge..need pics


----------



## Cameronb (Apr 2, 2006)

Give me a few minutes to drive over and get them taken! It is currently empty and I let the 12lb display bass go.

I clean the dead out all the time, but I can't do anything about the fish crap...the tank is 6'6" tall. The fish will eat but it always looks unhealthy (skin wise) and the water is constantly yellow a day or so after I change it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I think you need some help working on this thing man, it seems like you might got your hands full.

To start i know for sure you need a MUCH larger pump, cost prb 800 bucks or more. You want a 9000 - 12000 GPH pump or larger because of the 6 feet tall.


----------



## Cameronb (Apr 2, 2006)

Here ya go, please help me out!

Thanks again!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Holy sh*t to start clean the glass


----------



## Cameronb (Apr 2, 2006)

the tank sat idle with the pump off for 3 days after I released the fish....I just didn't have time to drain it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ill write some info fro you in 30 mins.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ok so here goes my mega info post to try to help a needy person. And yes sir you need it!

First off, you dont have a tank filter you got your self a pool filter, and what do pool filters do? they are ment to filter out hair and toys etc. its up to the pool user to add the chems to "clean" the pool, or hire a pool person.

Becuase you dont have a pool, you have a tank, that you wish to keep live fish in, you need to do a lot of work.

I will help you with your filter work.

First off, like some one said, clean that glass, then clean the whole tank. Second, after the whole tank is clean, and yes, you do have a pump, prb not even nearly enough GPH but it work for what i want you to do. Is ONCE the tank is cleaned, good, fill the tank back up. once near full, pour in i would said 10-20 gallons of pure bleach. You your self said some thing was growing on the fish, so lets kill it. Its the only way to kill that crap that might be living in your filter lines. Let the tank run for 2 full days, or more. then, drain the tank down the sewer! bleach water will kill fish, plants, etc.

Now you should have a nice clean tank. Fill it back up and add your freash water treatment i would say x5 times then normal. fill it up again, run it two days then drain it again.

now!

new things to get. my guess is a nice, 12000 GPH pump,. why? because sir, you are trying to clean 1200 gallons of water, turn the tank over 5-7 times per hour to keep it clean. as well you siad that the tank was 6.5 feet tall, so my guess is that you are pumping the water near 8 feet or more. this is a lot of work for pumps. I did not spend a lot of time looking into pumps for you however i think that this pump will work.

http://www.pondmarket.com/store/index.cfm?...&Product_ID=291

as for a filter, I would use one 55 gallon water barrels that are FDA appoved, and attach the PVC line in to the bottom and the top of them, then fill them up with Bio balls. I would pass the IN line to a foam pad filter, bedding pad works great, and for mass it is cheap. this way all fish poop, and food wtc. will get traped in it. This your new nice pump will thank you. and will act like a nice filter also. Lets call it a pre filter









On the IN line, you might want to add a T to the line with a ball valve so this way you can drain the tank fast to do water changes, because 120 galloins - 300 gallons of water is a lot of buckets. This is not needed, but just an idea.

As well you might want to plum a freash water line to the tank with a declor filter to it to, add new water to your tank.

A UV filter would be a great idea ,however for a tank of that size, it might cost to much, but i would look into large UV's for ponds. this one comes to my mind. http://store.seacorals.net/aqulcogr80wd.html

I dont know if you have any subtate, but sand would be a good idea, remeber to WASH is, jump in the tank and wash it... its prb going to need 1000 pounds of it, however put the time in and it will look nice, you can buy the sand at lowes / home depot, 50 pounds for $3.00 washing this much sand ... well my god, hose and a shop vac!

I know that i am missing a lot, but you can PM me and i will do my best to draw you blue prints if you wish and email them to you. Good luck, any more questions just ask!


----------

